# Is there a cheap method of rejuvenating rubber on lens?



## GuyF (May 3, 2016)

I'm considering selling my 70-200 f4 IS and getting the f2.8 so I want my lens to look its best prior to sale.

The rubber on the zoom ring has started to go slightly white but everything works perfectly. Is there an easy way of getting the rubber back to its original colour? I read on the web (so it must be true) that a quick wipe with almond oil should restore it but I wanted to see if any of you had any top tips.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2016)

s hardtop get the white stuff out. I've never heard of almond oil working, but if you are careful with it, give it a try and let us know.

The bands are not particularly expensive, call Canon and check on their price. Resellers buy them from Canon, mark up the price and list them on eBay. Shipping cost is likely as much as the bands, so order spares for your other lenses.


----------



## Maximilian (May 4, 2016)

I once tried a lens lens cloth (cleansing tissue) on the rubber. As the chemicals in it are quite mild I haven't had any fear using it.
The rubber went darker again. Not black as shiny new but dark enough that I was pleased for sale.

Of course you should avoid using any aggressive chemicals on that rubber 'cause this would make it worse.


----------



## pwp (May 4, 2016)

I have white you describe on just about every lens I use, and also on bodies. It's the salt from your sweat. I remove it with a slightly damp microfiber cloth.

-pw


----------



## TheJock (May 4, 2016)

Hi Guy,

Have you considered WD40 and applying sparingly with cotton buds/Q tips?
It worked great on my 24-105L, and I live in Dubai with extreme temperatures so the rubber can look a little "off" sometimes after a long day out shooting, I treated my lens last year and it still looks 100%.
I hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The bands are not particularly expensive, call Canon and check on their price. Resellers buy them from Canon, mark up the price and list them on eBay. Shipping cost is likely as much as the bands, so order spares for your other lenses.



Mt. Spokane, it sounds like this is something we can do ourselves without taking anything apart? Didn't realize that. Is it just a matter of folding one off and slipping another on?


----------



## Valvebounce (May 4, 2016)

Hi Stewart. 
I would be very wary about petrochemicals on rubber (dependant on type) as it can cause swelling or accelerated deterioration of the rubber. The product made by the company I used to work for suffered terribly from squaddies with WD40 or 3in1 oil, despite having big labels to only use silicon grease. The product had rubber seals in it and one occasion the seals expanded so tight that they had to retract it using an excavator! 

Cheers Graham. 



Stewart K said:


> Hi Guy,
> 
> Have you considered WD40 and applying sparingly with cotton buds/Q tips?
> It worked great on my 24-105L, and I live in Dubai with extreme temperatures so the rubber can look a little "off" sometimes after a long day out shooting, I treated my lens last year and it still looks 100%.
> I hope this helps


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The bands are not particularly expensive, call Canon and check on their price. Resellers buy them from Canon, mark up the price and list them on eBay. Shipping cost is likely as much as the bands, so order spares for your other lenses.
> ...



Yes, they are just rubber bands you can probably find videos of them being removed. I slip a thin screwdriver under it, and stretch it out to remove it. The older ones lose their stretch, but the new ones will stay on tight.

BTW, its not salt from sweat, its a chemical oxidation of the rubber.


----------



## TeT (May 4, 2016)

goo gone / soft toothbrush / old T-shirt:

spritz the toothbrush, brush the rubber rings; repeat as needed until finished, wipe down with t\shirt.

*Cap both ends of lens before*. Dont worry if you rub some on rest of lens body.

Will not harm lens. Have done this with many many old lenses (mostly 70-200 4's) Use just enough, or you end up wiping a lot of excess off at the end of the process...


----------



## GuyF (May 4, 2016)

Thank you to all who gave their suggestions. I gave each method a weighting and my metadata-derived top result was to use an excavator covered with ketchup. However this only compounded my problem. 

Taking the simplest method - damp microfibre cloth - worked fine! The rubber now looks much better with probably 99% of the whitening gone. Hoodathunkit?!

I'll see if the whitening returns in a few days in case it's a temporary cure. (I won't be trying WD40 as the next potential owner might wonder why the lens smells funny. )

Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## JoshuaP1993 (Aug 4, 2016)

Perhaps a little late but if anyone has this issue today I used Isopropyl Alcohol which worked a treat.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2016)

JoshuaP1993 said:


> Perhaps a little late but if anyone has this issue today I used Isopropyl Alcohol which worked a treat.



I'd never put Alcohol on a lens. One person may do it and not see a issue, but it can weaken the rubber, and down the road, it may crack or stretch sooner. Brushing or wiping it off is the safest method, If alcohol gets in the lens, it may mix with the lubricants, and run them into some critical areas. Then you have a big repair bill.

Its like the person who brags that they don't have issues with their use of counterfeit batteries. You are spinning the Roulette Wheel, the difference being that there are more losing numbers, so your odds are worse.


----------



## timm68000 (Jul 18, 2017)

Try this cleaner at LensPotion.com
It's a pen. The liquid inside is not anything black. It's something white. I used it on my Leica and Canon lenses. The rubber rings return to its original black.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 18, 2017)

Try some rubber restorer should be able to buy it at any auto care store. Should clean the rubber remove the whire

Then seal it with rubber conditioner which should bring it back to its best.

If not just buy a new rubber from canon pretty cheap!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 18, 2017)

GuyF said:


> I'm considering selling my 70-200 f4 IS and getting the f2.8 so I want my lens to look its best prior to sale.
> 
> The rubber on the zoom ring has started to go slightly white but everything works perfectly. Is there an easy way of getting the rubber back to its original colour? I read on the web (so it must be true) that a quick wipe with almond oil should restore it but I wanted to see if any of you had any top tips.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I just got a few bits from here https://www.uscamera.com/index.htm I had dropped a 600 EX RT and broke the wide angle panel and the AF window, I also picked up some extension port covers for a 1DS MkIII I am selling.

They have the f4 IS zoom ring rubber for $10. https://www.uscamera.com/ya2-4180.htm

Probably more than you needy to do but a fantastic resource for many otherwise unobtainable parts. Canon also happily sell many parts to the public for current gear.


----------



## GlynH (Aug 21, 2017)

Just saw this and can relate to my 2005 70-200mm f/4L as the two rubber grips on the lens had gone very white much like it had been dusted with talcum powder, chalk or cocaine!

I too was thinking of chopping it for the 2.8L IS II but I was very wary of putting any liquid, chemical etc. on the rubber as I didn't want to make it slippy or get it greasy or sticky.

I just used a dry bristle brush not unlike a toothbrush and just ran it up and down the ribs on both rubber grips.

That took almost all of the dry white 'dusty' coating off and turned the rubber back close to what it must have been like when it left the factory with no mess.

Didn't think it would be as successful as it was.

Cheapest lens repair I've ever done! 

-=Glyn=-


----------



## timm68000 (Aug 22, 2017)

tomscott said:


> Try some rubber restorer should be able to buy it at any auto care store. Should clean the rubber remove the whire
> 
> Then seal it with rubber conditioner which should bring it back to its best.
> 
> If not just buy a new rubber from canon pretty cheap!



Some car tire wax may leave the rubber surface slippery. You may not want to drop your cameras or lenses. 

https://lenspotion.com/blogs/news/why-its-a-bad-idea-to-put-tire-wax-on-your-lens-and-camera-grips


----------

